# Fresno People Unite



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

I was wondering if the people from Fresno want to get together and go and and represent one night, just go show all the Honda people what a real car looks like?? There are a couple places people meet up, I wanna go show people that nissans are great cars, bunches of my friends go and show their engines and have a great time talking about drag strip times and junk. Pm me if you are interested.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Looks like we need a new home. Our fresno 5 star thread got shut down. Maybe we could start again here.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

this is a start, a new beginning. uhhh yeah.

Issac that sounds like a great idea! No, Wait, that is a great idea! when in the future would be a good time for everyone to be involved in something like this. are we talking about months away, weeks, days or hours. hell. im free alot more now so whatevers up, im gonna be involved.

i had a run in with an older golf gti, and we both took a turn and he ended up cliping the rear of my car.....leaving a rubber smudge on my car but no real damage.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

damn Kamron, that sucks, lucky there ws no real damage though, hey anyways, let me know I don't know about these next few weekends, but we'll see who knows, even if its just for a little bit maybe I can make it, I got a lot of shit going on right now so nothing is a 100% sure, but I have my car back on the road again though, although it isn't a 100% again yet


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

I thought I would throw some key search words that way any body searching for us on this site could find us, lets start with the obvious, Central Cali, Central California, Central Valley, Fresno, Madera, 559, Visalia, Sanger, Lindsey, Exeter, Oakhurst, Yosimite, freeway 41, Freeway 99, highway 41, highway 99, Team NIO, Nissan Infiniti Owners, Stockton, Merced, 209, Fresno State, FSU, CSUF, Reedley, Clovis, Madtown lol, umm that should do it see if it works on the key word search


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Yup it works tight! Central Cali holla at us!


----------



## nos91 (Jan 27, 2003)

I would like to hang out with all the fresno and visalia nissan guys. My car right now is all motor again. took everything out and I'm going dow to Pomona this weekend for the drag races and to pick up my new manifold and t3/to4e turbo. some fool in a sickvic (civic) with a b16 swap said that he raced a black turbocharged se-r and killed it by 5 lengths. he was running all motor with cams. to my knowledge only me and sentraturbo has black turbocharged se-r's. It can't be sentraturbo because his car is not driveable right now and I haven't raced any civics. I'm gonna find out who this fool is and hit him up for a race with sentraturbo's car.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Well you know them honda guys Kou always selling wolf tickets about who they beat. Did you ever hear about the V12 hathback guy that lived down the street from me, yea straight making up shit. LOL good like finding his ass though.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*were back up*

Okay guys old thread is back up, this link is for everybody that comes here this is where all us central valley peoples hang out at hit us up Central Valley 559 &209


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

nizmo559 said:


> *I thought I would throw some key search words that way any body searching for us on this site could find us, lets start with the obvious, Central Cali, Central California, Central Valley, Fresno, Madera, 559, Visalia, Sanger, Lindsey, Exeter, Oakhurst, Yosimite, freeway 41, Freeway 99, highway 41, highway 99, Team NIO, Nissan Infiniti Owners, Stockton, Merced, 209, Fresno State, FSU, CSUF, Reedley, Clovis, Madtown lol, umm that should do it see if it works on the key word search *


You forgot Lemoore and Hanford!


----------



## download (Jul 5, 2003)

*Ser*

Anyone know were there are any cheap Ser's? b13,b14? Fresno area.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*SER*

I got my NX2000 from the Fresno Bee ads, might want to check our other fresno thread see if the guys seen anything other Fresno link 

Oh shit I did forget Lemoore and Hanford, might as well throw Corcoran in while we are at it lol, man i think we got the valley coverd see if we start getting more people on here now.


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

Clovis....w00 w000t!
represent my home town...
anyone heard of Clovis High?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*We are here now*

We moved were here now

Fresno/Central Valley Thread


----------

